

HTML5 Semantic Video demo - elliottcarlson
http://www.rebelliouspixels.com/semanticremix/

======
stevenp
I'm pretty sure this isn't semantic. I expected that the footnotes would be in
the source when I went to view it and they're not. It's a fun video metadata
demo, but it's not semantic HTML.

~~~
tantalor
The demo is "semantic video", not "semantic HTML".

The video tag references a "data-timeline-sources" document at
<http://www.rebelliouspixels.com/semanticremix/data.xml> with all the
footnotes.

